# reflective surfaces?



## dragynfyer (Sep 19, 2015)

Was just looking to get some help or insight as to how to remove reflection or shine from a photo. 


I just purchased a light box to help my husband with merchandise photos, but am having a bit of an issue with the reflective objects. 


I currently use photoshop lightroom 5, I also have access to photoshop CS5. I am self teaching, and merchandise photography is very new to me. Any light into how to better the photos and/or editing is very much appreciated. 


As for now, I am really looking at how to better my photos that involve reflective surfaces.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

The only really good answer is to eliminate them before you press the shutter.  This means that you need to control the glare of harsh lighting.  Your subjects are in a controlled environment and are inanimate.  Since they won't be wandering off the set, you can use a much slower shutter speed and much less light.  Multiple light sources with diffusers on the light sources will mute the shadows and mitigate the glare. 

After shot techniques like the LR clone tool and PS ContentAware fill will not work on the examples that you have provided because these are detailed patterns and cloning a non glare portion onto a glar-ey portion will mismatch the pattern and detail.


----------



## dragynfyer (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you.  I will have to see what I can do for this. Will probably break out my tripod to make sure it is stable. As for multiple light sources, i have the two lamps that the light box came with then an extra flash for my camera, I may have to play around with that and see what I can do. Thanks for the insight, anything helps when you're starting with almost nothing. haha


----------



## erro (Sep 19, 2015)

Small lightsources will create hard light with harsh shadows and distinct reflections. Try to make the light source as large as possible. And by large I mean in a relative way, that's: large in relation to the object you are photographing. A flash that is bounced back/up into white walls and ceiling will create a large relative light source for example. Or as stated before: natural light and tripod. But the same rule applies: relative size of light source in relation to object.


----------



## acquacow (Sep 19, 2015)

If you are using one of those small 2ft by 2ft light boxes with only a few small light sources, you're going to get specular highlights like that.

If you want to eliminate them, consider using a large white sheet and a few big lights behind it in order to create one large light source.

In the mean time, pull your lights farther away from your light box and lower your shutter speed to compensate. Make sure there is light coming from all angles at even brightness/etc...


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 19, 2015)

Try using a polarising filter.

Tony Jay


----------



## clee01l (Sep 19, 2015)

dragynfyer said:


> Thank you.  I will have to see what I can do for this. Will probably break out my tripod to make sure it is stable. As for multiple light sources, i have the two lamps that the light box came with then an extra flash for my camera, I may have to play around with that and see what I can do. Thanks for the insight, anything helps when you're starting with almost nothing. haha


Most of the $100 Light cubes come with lighting that is useless.  If you can get a standard CFL bulb in a reflector. The CFL color temperature should be 5500˚K or hotter. Position 2 -3 of these around the subject to minims the shadows.  In front of each light, position a white translucent cloth (nylon or muslin)  This will defuse the light coming directly from the bulb(s)  Light reflected off the ceiling is a useful suggestion too.  Move the light away from the subject and set your shutter speed accordingly.   Yes, you need to be using a tripod and a remote shutter release or delay to eliminate camera shake with the slow shutter speeds.


----------



## Hoggy (Sep 20, 2015)

Many great ones, as above.  Yet another which I don't _think_ is the same as the 'light box' you're referring to..
How about a light *tent* like this: http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...rds=cowboy+studio+light+tents+for+photography

I got the 40 thinking anything less might be too small, but wow is that sucker HUGE!  ...Still haven't used it for anything serious just yet.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 20, 2015)

Another 'tool' that can help is anti glare spray.

Polarizers don't work on metal reflections. Some of the objects seem to be made of metal?

A big 'tent' is what i would try first.


----------



## Dave Miller (Sep 21, 2015)

As other have said the lighting needs to be much more diffused and indirect. Place yourself between the light and subject and shoot through a hole cut in a black card with the black side facing your subject. You could also use black cloth.


----------

